# Neue ICQ-Version



## MrThomas (29. März 2002)

Die neue ICQ-Version 2002a ist online. Update auf diese Version lohnt sich meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich. Die Smileys sehen vielleicht ein bißchen "lebendiger" aus, mehr aber schon nicht. Ausserdem hab ich jetzt ein ICQ Fenster mitten in der Taskleiste. Warum auch immer  
Hier könnt Ihrs haben
MfG
Thomas


----------



## braindad (29. März 2002)

egal, trillian rockt die welt  pastt eher hier hin: >>::tutorials.de:: forum > Anwendungen, Hardware & Protokolle > IRC & ICQ<<. aber das nur anbei


----------



## Psyclic (29. März 2002)

hm...
icq2001 is bei mir immer abgeschmiert...

2002 funzt perfekt...


----------



## Moartel (1. April 2002)

Bei mir geht die 2002er Version auch besser. Bin vollkommen zufrieden damit.


----------



## Wolf of Doom (1. April 2002)

hi

ich hab auch die 2002a, die ist einfach geil, aber eins nervt mich mit den close button, bei der 2000 war des ned


----------



## nils11 (6. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, die features in der neuen version sind zwar gut gemeint, nerven aber etwas.
ich find die etwas ältere besser.


----------



## Psyclic (7. April 2002)

jo also das die blume immer anscheinend beim startup auf "available" steht suxx0rz
und halt das wenn man icq an der seite hat das der scheiss inner tastkleiste is nerft auch .
aber sonst.... nice nice


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. April 2002)

Hi,

ich glaube, ich habe noch die 2000b. Ist eigentlich in der neuen immernoch die Werbung (herstellermäßig ) integriert?


----------



## nils11 (7. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Hi,
> 
> ich glaube, ich habe noch die 2000b. Ist eigentlich in der neuen immernoch die Werbung (herstellermäßig ) integriert? *


...

ja, leider  ...


----------



## sam (9. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils11 _
> *...
> 
> ja, leider  ... *


das is ja das geringste problem


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

*nö...*

nö. mich nervt die werbung tierisch. 
ich hab mal n tool ausprobiert, dass die werbung entfernen sollte. allerdings hat es eher meine contact-list enfernt   .


----------



## sam (9. April 2002)

ich meine damit, dass es easy ist, die werbung wegzubekommen!


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

*hm...*

hm, und wie, wnen man fragen darf  ;-) .


----------



## sam (9. April 2002)

ICQ neu installieren
VOR dem ersten einloggen die 2 http-dlls löschen (kA wie die genau heißen, aber es gibt nur 2 mit "http" im dateinamen)
Freuen!


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

*cool...*

cool, danke. das funzt ja wirklich  ;-) .


----------



## Mandrake (9. April 2002)

wenn ich ma was zu trillian sagen darf...ES SUCKT, man kann über trillian zwar andere user ohne erlaubnis adden, aber man kann keinen dateien verschicken (trillian <-to-> ICQ), das schätze ich nunmal am meisten an icq, der kumpel scannt die hausaufgaben ein, un  man schreibt sie bequem vom bildschirm, un hat man en dolles pic*g* gefunne, kann man es auch ganz fix verschicken!


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*hä...*

und was hat trillian mit diesem thread hier zu tun ???


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

beide version haben ihre Forteile....
find ich


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, trillian ist eindeutig besser, find ich.


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

Trillian mag ich nicht!


----------



## Mandrake (10. April 2002)

ich auch net


----------



## Moartel (10. April 2002)

Argumente? Das ist doch ein Board und kein Poll.

Ich persönlich benutze nur ICQ (wenn überhaupt) weil ich die Zusatzfunktionen von trillian nicht brauche. Habe ihn deshalb ehrlich gesagt noch nicht mal getestet.


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

ich schon und ich find ICQ aleine wesentlich besser


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, ich benutze icq seit mehreren jahren. und seitdem haben sich sage und schreibe 469 leute in meiner contact-list angesammelt (auch wenn die hälfte seit monaten nicht mehr online war). da lohnt es sich doch schon, auf trillian umzzusteigen. denn die zusätzlichen funktionen bringen da doch schon ne ganze menge.


----------



## Moartel (10. April 2002)

So viele Leute habe ich nicht, durch formatieren ohne Kontaktlisten-Backup sind auch viele Kontakte verlorengegangen.
Für den Normal-User wird ICQ ausreichen. Deshalb bleibe ich dabei.


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*ja...*

ja schon. aber für jeden, der öfter mit icq arbeitet, wird es sich lohnen zu trillian zu wechseln.
aber wie du schon sagtest: für den normalnutzer reicht es völlig aus.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (10. April 2002)

nur kurz mal ne frage an die trillian benutzer ..

habs mal ne woche ausprobiert und war recht happy damit .. vorallem ist es praktisch das man auch zu nem IRC server verbinden kann
nur passierte es zwischendurch das manche nachrichten vonmir zwischen trillian und ICQ verloren gingen .. sie kamen nie an..

euch schonmal passiert? könnte auch am damaligen zustand meines betriebsystems liegen ..


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

ich hab ihn nur ne woche ausprobiert... aber mir is das nicht passiert!


----------



## DLDS (11. April 2002)

also isch bleib bei ICQ und getrenntem IRC Client

sehe keine grossen Vorteile bei Trilian

obwohl ICQ schon was buggy ist... aktualsiert keine Nicknames mehr und bekomme immer den Fehler Databse is full

und dass nur bei 420 usern


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

endlcih mal einer der miener meinung ist!

wie kommst du auf 420buddys???
das is ja krankhaftes user adden


----------



## DLDS (11. April 2002)

*gg* 

nö hab seit 4 jahren icq und wer mich addet den adde ich auch  und löschen tu ich nur super selten jemanden


----------



## nils11 (11. April 2002)

*naja...*

also ich hab nun 481 und kenn jeden davon  .

das mir nachrichten "verloren" gingen, ist mir noch nie passiert.

das einzige dumme ist, dass der irc-client bei mir nicht funzt 
  .


----------



## Moartel (11. April 2002)

Kann der IRC-Client von Trillian auch mIRC-Skripte benutzen? Ohne das ist er ja kaum benutzbar. Würde mich mal interessieren, da ich ohne ArenaScout alt aussehe.
Unterstützt der IRC-Client auch Passwörter? Sonst krieg ich Probs mit meinem Bouncer, von Hand eingeben ist mir zu blöd.

Vielleicht schau ich mir den mal an.


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

tu das!


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

arrrrgh, dank norton firewall geht mein icq nur noch ganz komisch, kann keine files mehr verschicken, obwohl ich für icq alle verbindungen erlaubt habe...un trotzdem


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

ich hab sie auch aber bei mir laufts einwandfrei!


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

du bist sowieso komisch


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

weist für was das C vorm Bird steht?

NEIN!

für CRAZY

und weis du was Crazy übersetzt heist?

MAYBE!

VERÜCKT(in meinenm Fall Verückter)

was gleichzusetzten ist mir komisch!

^^


----------



## nils11 (11. April 2002)

*also...*

also: soweit ich weiß, geht mirc problemlos. und die passwörter ebenfalls.


----------

